# The Georgia/Auburn brawl



## Jody Hawk (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, I missed all of this !!!!!! We left to go out to eat with several minutes remaining. 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jSCFE33ZEKs?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jSCFE33ZEKs?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2010)

Please not another thread about this!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 15, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Please not another thread about this!



Why not? It's raining outside and this place is dead. I can't do nothing about the rain.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha...those teams know how to end a hard fought game with class.


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Why not? It's raining outside and this place is dead. I can't do nothing about the rain.



Go hunting ,you can't kill a buck sitting in your easy chair!


----------



## chadair (Nov 15, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Wow, I missed all of this !!!!!! We left to go out to eat with several minutes remaining.


u didnt miss nuttin!! only a couple of Auburn fans were ejected on two seperate plays


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 15, 2010)

For the love of God can we drop it please?


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2010)

Why do these guys throw punches at a helmet? You get thrown out of a game for potentialy breaking your hand? I hope these guys are happy that they have let their team down next week.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2010)

You call that a brawl?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 15, 2010)

DSGB said:


> You call that a brawl?



Yes, Websters does too. 

brawled, brawl·ing, brawls 
1. To quarrel or fight noisily.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yes, Websters does too.
> 
> brawled, brawl·ing, brawls
> 1. To quarrel or fight noisily.



They don't want to play today Jody...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 15, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> They don't want to play today Jody...



Yeah, that's what it looks like. Oh well, I'm going get some lunch.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 15, 2010)

*That wasn't a brawl....*

...this was a brawl....

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6jWWC_ozN7E?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6jWWC_ozN7E?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2010)

When did this game take place?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 15, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> ...this was a brawl....
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6jWWC_ozN7E?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6jWWC_ozN7E?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



ACC brawls are quite different from SEC brawls.  You know a little Ultimate Fighting to end the game.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 15, 2010)

riprap said:


> when did this game take place?



2006


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> For the love of God can we drop it please?



Thank you.  Move on.  Nothing to see here.   Its not the first time a Ga/Au game got ugly and it wont be the last time..

Its just the most recent.  

Brothers fighting.  And thats it.


War Dawgs..


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 15, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> anyone notice Tebow scored 2 td's yesterday??





I like you again....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> anyone notice Tebow scored 2 td's yesterday??


 
Did he cry afterwards?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he cry afterwards?



Bawahahaha


----------



## coggins (Nov 15, 2010)

I was gonna just stay mute on the whole deal but i've gotta post my view on the game. Then, SGD, I will drop it.  I go to a lot of games every year, home and away.  One thing I have learned in that time is that certain games will take on a "personality" during the course of play. This was one of those games.  There were several contributing factors, 1) Auburn was in a four game losing streak to UGA, 2) Auburn was playing to clinch the West, 3) All the talk about Newton and NCAA violations had those guys primed to take it out on the field, 4) UGA is in a down year and were playing "above there heads" in the 1st quarter and on emotion....which WILL run out, simply put the UGA players and staff are frustrated, 5) The refs did a poor job of reading how the situation was developing on the field and reining it in while there was still time to.  I saw things from BOTH teams that were out of character and out of line.  Yes, Fairly, for what ever reason was trying to kill Murray and grandstand along the way. The UGA offensive linemen were clearly frustrated with his sucess and resorted to chop blocks to, unsucessfully, stop him. Both coaching staffs let the emotion of the game show with there actions or lack of actions. And the GA coachs ticked me off waving an injured player, who was running off the field, to lay down.......happened right in front of me. What, exactly, at that point in the game was that going to do other than excite AU even more? What happened is we got caught in a perfect storm on the plains, almost reminds me of the one AU got caught in back in 2007, Blackout anyone???? The only gripe I had is a lot of the AU fans just got nasty after the game, I'm aware it happens in Athens too, it's just the first and only time i've seen the Auburn fans, not all but a lot, screaming and threatening folks leaving the game. Of course, I was sitting in close proxcimity to the AU student section.  As I said certain games will grow and take on a "personality" as they progress, this was one of those games. Best thing UGA can do is remember the feeling and use it for motivation, with all the rough play going on i'm glad none of the guys for either team were seriously hurt. Good luck to AU in the championship, you guys have been robbed several times, IMO, of the chance for a NC maybe this will be ya'lls year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 15, 2010)

coggins said:


> I was gonna just stay mute on the whole deal but i've gotta post my view on the game. Then, SGD, I will drop it.  I go to a lot of games every year, home and away.  One thing I have learned in that time is that certain games will take on a "personality" during the course of play. This was one of those games.  There were several contributing factors, 1) Auburn was in a four game losing streak to UGA, 2) Auburn was playing to clinch the West, 3) All the talk about Newton and NCAA violations had those guys primed to take it out on the field, 4) UGA is in a down year and were playing "above there heads" in the 1st quarter and on emotion....which WILL run out, simply put the UGA players and staff are frustrated, 5) The refs did a poor job of reading how the situation was developing on the field and reining it in while there was still time to.  I saw things from BOTH teams that were out of character and out of line.  Yes, Fairly, for what ever reason was trying to kill Murray and grandstand along the way. The UGA offensive linemen were clearly frustrated with his sucess and resorted to chop blocks to, unsucessfully, stop him. Both coaching staffs let the emotion of the game show with there actions or lack of actions. And the GA coachs ticked me off waving an injured player, who was running off the field, to lay down.......happened right in front of me. What, exactly, at that point in the game was that going to do other than excite AU even more? What happened is we got caught in a perfect storm on the plains, almost reminds me of the one AU got caught in back in 2007, Blackout anyone???? The only gripe I had is a lot of the AU fans just got nasty after the game, I'm aware it happens in Athens too, it's just the first and only time i've seen the Auburn fans, not all but a lot, screaming and threatening folks leaving the game. Of course, I was sitting in close proxcimity to the AU student section.  As I said certain games will grow and take on a "personality" as they progress, this was one of those games. Best thing UGA can do is remember the feeling and use it for motivation, with all the rough play going on i'm glad none of the guys for either team were seriously hurt. Good luck to AU in the championship, you guys have been robbed several times, IMO, of the chance for a NC maybe this will be ya'lls year.




Good post and I agree with everything.  I did not notice the Auburn fans after the game, of course , but we did see toomers burning due to some Ga fans.

I agree that emotions were high.  Auburn was tired of hearing about Cam from every fan base, tv crew, sports reporter and the GA players were jawing all night.  That and the AJC prediction by AJ was posted in the Auburn locker room for everyone to see.  

It just got out of control.  Chizik clearly said that our part of the issue would be dealt with as soon as Saturday was over.   I hope that is true.


And yes, the Richt wave down of the player was great.  But the flop job by the player was even better...


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey...not the first time I have seen a player go down for a free time out.  I have seen high schools, and colleges use a lay down to great effect.  It works, and is just smart football.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 16, 2010)

My dad accused Bacarri Rambo of faking his concussion against Auburn last year.  LOL.  The Auburn folks have this on their minds I guess.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he cry afterwards?



He did, and in the post-game news conference stated that he was still saving himself for that special man.


----------



## coggins (Nov 16, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Hey...not the first time I have seen a player go down for a free time out.  I have seen high schools, and colleges use a lay down to great effect.  It works, and is just smart football.



I'll give you that it can be a benefit.........when used wisely!  Not after the player is running off and the coaches doing the wave down are directly in front of the entire, frenzied Auburn student section. I agree with you though that when used more judiciously it can and will help win games.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry..I know this topic is basically over and the panties are just being removed from some fans cracks..but I have to post it for the sole purpose that I've laughed the last 20 mins over it.

"I do not give a shiiiite what he did in freshmen english!!"

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H7mGTZ_k838?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H7mGTZ_k838?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2010)

Its been removed once today why not twice


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess since this wont die, I will jump in for one. 

I hear Aaron has a new uniform for GT


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 17, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I guess since this wont die, I will jump in for one.
> 
> I hear Aaron has a new uniform for GT



Well, there went your fan of the year award.  Now you are just another thugman fan.


----------



## vonnick52 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've always thought trying to fight with pads, helmets, and facemasks on was probably one of the stupidest things a man could do, especially one being paid/going to school for free for playing a darn game.  

At least hockey players have enough sense to take off their gloves and helmets when they fight usually...and they don't have facemasks.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Well, there went your fan of the year award.  Now you are just another thugman fan.



LOL

Dang it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2010)

Yall can cluck about Murray all you want.  

After Fatty Fairly's cheap shot, Murray got right back up and led us to a touchdown.  That's toughness.

I'm glad we've got him.  People can pile on him if they want.  He's a good one and will only get better.

Maybe we should get Cameron some ear muffs with all the unfair criticism being hurled at that nice boy.  Bless his little heart.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yall can cluck about Murray all you want.
> 
> After Fatty Fairly's cheap shot, Murray got right back up and led us to a touchdown.  That's toughness.
> 
> ...



Murray is awesome.  I dont think anyone has said anything different.

The guy rocks..


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Murray is awesome.  I dont think anyone has said anything different.
> 
> The guy rocks..



Nobody said he wasn't good I know.  Just insinuated that he's soft.

If he was a wimp, he would have gone to poeces after the Failry hit in the back.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody said he wasn't good I know.  Just insinuated that he's soft.
> 
> If he was a wimp, he would have gone to poeces after the Failry hit in the back.



he was running for his life most of the night.   Not just from Fairley.  Your offensive line either did a great job or a aweful job.  Depending on the play.  Were were in the back field to much.   

He has got some wheels though, we could have had 5 more sacks but he got away at the last second.  Very mobile..


----------



## DSGB (Nov 18, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> he was running for his life most of the night.   Not just from Fairley.  Your offensive line either did a great job or a aweful job.  Depending on the play.  Were were in the back field to much.
> 
> He has got some wheels though, we could have had 5 more sacks but he got away at the last second.  Very mobile..



I wish they would take advantage of that mobility and roll him out of the pocket some. The play action fake gets stale after a while.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2010)

DSGB said:


> I wish they would take advantage of that mobility and roll him out of the pocket some. The play action fake gets stale after a while.[/QUOTE]
> 
> We overuse it.  Unless Willie Martinez is standing on the opposite sideline, you can't use the play action over and over and have any success.
> 
> You have to use it sparingly or at exactly the right moment.  It can be very effective with a player who has wheels like Murray.  We just use it too much and in the wrong situations.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 18, 2010)

I saw someone comment on an article and they said it seems as if Bobo uses the play action fake to set up the run.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody said he wasn't good I know.  Just insinuated that he's soft.
> 
> If he was a wimp, he would have gone to poeces after the Failry hit in the back.



I've got nothing but praise for AM, he's gonna be a great one.

Aubbie is playing like thugs,...wonder if it has anything to do with their on field leader?

it'd be a shame if Fairly got rolled up next week...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I've got nothing but praise for AM, he's gonna be a great one.
> 
> Aubbie is playing like thugs,...wonder if it has anything to do with their on field leader?
> 
> it'd be a shame if Fairly got rolled up next week...



I'm just gonna say that I'll be watching the Iron Bowl very closely.

And you're right, attitude reflects leadership.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 18, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I guess since this wont die, I will jump in for one.
> 
> I hear Aaron has a new uniform for GT



Murray is a gamer. He does the right things, he says the right things... You have a QB who tossed a stolen laptop out of a window to try to keep from getting arrested, apparently left UF because of a cheating scandal, and now is on every news outlet for potentially requesting/accepting money to play CFB. He majors in sociology at AU of all things. You know the major that AU was recently accused of letting athletes slip through without going to class... You can keep it dude.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm just gonna say that I'll be watching the Iron Bowl very closely.
> 
> And you're right, attitude reflects leadership.



ROOOOOOOOLLLLLL TIDE!!!!!! And THWAU!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Murray is a gamer. He does the right things, he says the right things... You have a QB who tossed a stolen laptop out of a window to try to keep from getting arrested, apparently left UF because of a cheating scandal, and now is on every news outlet for potentially requesting/accepting money to play CFB. He majors in sociology at AU of all things. You know the major that AU was recently accused of letting athletes slip through without going to class... You can keep it dude.





You were right GD, Murray is a gamer.  I like him.  Very accurate passer.  If you read around, including in this post, you will see that I said that.  I have said all year that he is not the problem at Georgia..

Too bad a big portion of his fans are not like him.  

I love how high and mighty "Some" of the Georgia fans have been about this game.  You came in thinking you were going to do what no one else had done this year.  It was going to make your season and in the first half, it looked promising.   Then reality set in and you just got beat by a better team.  

There were 12 personal fouls called in the game.  6 one Auburn and 6 on Georgia.  Both sides made some mistakes.  But, you have forgotten about the ones you guys made.  You forgot about the early game Chop blocks.  You dont mention Ben Jones (dirtiest player in Georgia history) dropping on players and taking things to the next level.  

You also forget about how this rivalry has went in the past.  How you roughed Brandon Cox up in the 2007 game and had 5 late hit penalties on him.  

Everything is Auburn is bad, Georgia did nothing wrong.  I just love that.  

Get over it man.  No amount of digging Cam, Fairley or the Auburn fans is going to take the sting away from you getting beat on the field.   Just man up and accept it.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 18, 2010)

x2. I haven't heard this much crying since the fist day at the elementary school.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2010)

mike1225 said:


> x2. I haven't heard this much crying since the fist day at the elementary school.



I haven't heard this much crying since...well our game against Auburn in '06..no it was bad in '07 too..and '08...and '09 when we supposedly "stole" the game.

Yall beat us.  No doubt.  and you should enjoy it.  But get off your high horse guys.  

There has been plenty of whining and crying from the Auburn people in the past.  That's just the truth.

So you need not get preachy on that subject.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I haven't heard this much crying since...well our game against Auburn in '06..no it was bad in '07 too..and '08...and '09 when we supposedly "stole" the game.
> 
> Yall beat us.  No doubt.  and you should enjoy it.  But get off your high horse guys.
> 
> ...




I think you and I have the same opinion.  

Let it die, its over.  Move on.   Nothing else to see here.. 


Beat Tech or you will hear more crap than you ever have.   It will be of epic proportions if they win this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 19, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I think you and I have the same opinion.
> 
> Let it die, its over.  Move on.   Nothing else to see here..
> 
> ...



I've tried to move on.  Several times.  it seems to me that there are people on both sides who just refuse to let it die.

if there is nothing to see here I suggest we all stop gawking.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 19, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Beat Tech or you will hear more crap than you ever have.   It will be of epic proportions if they win this year.



Gawking??


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Gawking??



Get back to the ACC threads frenchy 

Or do you need us to go win a couple more wars for you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 19, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Get back to the ACC threads frenchy
> 
> Or do you need us to go win a couple more wars for you?



Who helped who win this one?  You're welcome.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Revolutionary_War


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Who helped who win this one?  You're welcome.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Revolutionary_War



Back before France went nuts.

Now there are young people rioting in the streets because they think the government isn't going to give them all a retirement.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Back before France went nuts.
> 
> Now there are young people rioting in the streets because they think the government isn't going to give them all a retirement.



No those are the old people...  the young people just can't find jobs.

Want to take this outside to the political forum SGD?


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> No those are the old people...  the young people just can't find jobs.
> 
> Want to take this outside to the political forum SGD?



Yall please do that.  Get this crap off the "Cam newton stole my lunch money" board...  

You guys have some respect.   

Back to Cam now


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> No those are the old people...  the young people just can't find jobs.
> 
> Want to take this outside to the political forum SGD?



Sure if you do.  You underestimate me.  That's good.

You're going to have to be patient though.  I'm busy with two of your fellow lefties over there right now so I might not be able to give you my undivided attention.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sure if you do.  You underestimate me.  That's good.
> 
> You're going to have to be patient though.  I'm busy with two of your fellow lefties over there right now so I might not be able to give you my undivided attention.



Who said I'm a lefty?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Who said I'm a lefty?



Nobody.  It was just a guess.  Elitists tend to be to the left of the political ideological spectrum.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody.  It was just a guess.  Elitists tend to be to the left of the political ideological spectrum.



Elitist?  Is that because of my ford truck or my mossberg 500? Or my unregistered hunting dog? 

Or is it my education?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Elitist?  Is that because of my ford truck or my mossberg 500? Or my unregistered hunting dog?
> 
> Or is it my education?



it's your attitude Frenchy.  I couldn't care less about any of those other three things.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> it's your attitude Frenchy.  I couldn't care less about any of those other three things.



It's an internet forum thing.  Kind of like yours.  Mr. self appointed king of the red coats.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's an internet forum thing.  Kind of like yours.  Mr. self appointed king of the red coats.



That's funny.  I never claimed to be a "king" or even a leader of anything.  I speak for myself and nobody else.  Don't want to lead and certainly don't want to be followed.

If you see me as that, it's certainly flattering.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 19, 2010)

Man, I been busy workin my tail off all week...looks like I missed some great, intellectual debate  Guess I need to get some shots in...

Cam's a cheater, Fairly's dirty, and Chizik's ugly!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Yall please do that.  Get this crap off the "Cam newton stole my lunch money" board...
> 
> You guys have some respect.
> 
> Back to Cam now



Cam stole your lunch money.   Went from laptops to lunch money.  Is he moving through the alphabet?  Are jackets next?   My how the mighty have fallen.    




J/K   lighten up   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He is a heck of an athlete.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 20, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Cam stole your lunch money.   Went from laptops to lunch money.  Is he moving through the alphabet?  Are jackets next?   My how the mighty have fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He is working through the alphabet.  He is just going backwards


USCe   35-27
LSU  24-17
Georgia 49-31
Arkansas 65-42
Alabama is next !!!!

Bwhahahaha

"Going through"  meaning "Running through"


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2010)

Auburn has only won all these games because Chizit is playing with Tubberville's players. He's riding Tommy's coat-tails and excellent recruiting ability.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 20, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Auburn has only won all these games because Chizit is playing with Tubberville's players. He's riding Tommy's coat-tails and excellent recruiting ability.



Hahahahaha.  Only the mad hatter would come up with that.  Bwhahaha

We are only winning because we have the deepest pockets.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Hahahahaha.  Only the mad hatter would come up with that.  Bwhahaha
> 
> We are only winning because we have the deepest pockets.



I thought you would enjoy my logic. 

Does that mean you will take me fishing and I can pay you in poker chips?


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 20, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I thought you would enjoy my logic.
> 
> Does that mean you will take me fishing and I can pay you in poker chips?



Sure if your "All In"


----------

